# Frozen Sperm Straws can they be transported



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi my DP and I have his sperm frozen in clinic in Glasgow, can we have this transported to another abroad if required?


----------



## cheekypants (Sep 13, 2008)

I think it's virtually impossible to transport sperm abroad. Our clinic lent us a shipper to transport sperm from Glasgow to London. The dry ice used in the shipper only lasts so long too   .
Good luck with ur treatment
X


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

We recently transferred frozen sperm from one clinic to another using a firm called Kynisi and they transport abroad also.  They have a website if you want to google them.


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

The European Sperm Bank ships to a range of countries so it is clearly technically possible.  It might depend if your UK clinic is only allowed to ship to a country that meets HFEA regulations or not.  Best thing to do is just ask your clinic, they are likely to have dealt with requests before.
bw
Flower


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I agree with flowerfaery, it must be technically possible as I used donor sperm from overseas. Best to check with your clinic whether they could do it in your specific situation!


----------

